# FreeBSD on Droid?



## z662 (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone been brave enough to install FreeBSD on the Motorola Droid?  I have been contemplating it for the last week or so, I would like to get some feedback from someone who has done it already (or even NetBSD) before I risk it though.


----------



## sossego (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you tried installing NetBSD arm to it?

At times, there will be a SBC with the same chip and an available netbsd distribution.


----------



## falkman (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an ADP1, so maybe if a bit of free time comes up, I'll try to get somewhere with FreeBSD. As I would love to be able to run FBSD on the phone.


----------



## kdemidofff (Jun 16, 2010)

falkman said:
			
		

> I have an ADP1, so maybe if a bit of free time comes up, I'll try to get somewhere with FreeBSD. As I would love to be able to run FBSD on the phone.



yes that's would be nice...


----------



## Weaseal (Jun 18, 2010)

But even if you could run FreeBSD on it, are there any apps and/or drivers that would allow you to use the phone for its basic telephone functionality?


----------



## kdemidofff (Jun 23, 2010)

cmon real hackers!


----------

